# first lion hunt



## huntfishlive (Oct 22, 2013)

I drew my first LE lion tag this year. I'm excited but not really sure what to expect. I have a bunch of buddies that have hounds, but I don't know how to go about findin a lion to run the hounds on. i dont expect them to find one for me, but i dont know how to get on one myself. any advice?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Just drive arround after it snows you can see a lion track going about 30 mph.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't think lion tracks could move that fast.


ah...nevermind

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I didn't think lion tracks could move that fast.
> 
> ah...nevermind
> 
> .


I don't care who you are, that right there was funny


----------



## KattTraxx (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Hunt..
Congratulations on the tag. You have a really good chance to enjoy a hunt that many will not have the chance to do. My advice is, enjoy the experience. Don't be in too big of a hurry to kill one. Go with some people who have some experience, and that can correctly advise you of what is a nice tom and the average female. Every unit in the state holds nice tom lions. There is sure not any need to shoot the first female you see in a tree. Most of us don't shoot the first small buck or bull on a limited entry hunt, so it is with a limited entry lion hunt. If you are patient, enjoy the whole experience and spread your hunt out over a few weeks/months, you will have a great memorable hunt and a nice trophy..

Have a great time. Best of luck on the hunt. And when you get your tom, share a picture or two with us..


----------

